

Scheme/Lisp, one of Montreal's tech expertise - rami
http://montrealtechwatch.com/2007/07/11/schemelisp-one-of-montreals-tech-expertise/

======
astocko
I remember my first exposure to Lisp was in an introductory Artificial
Intelligence class. The grad student taught the first lecture and was
instructed to give us a basic overview of Lisp. The guy, who could barely
speak English, gave us a tutorial that could've been entitled: "Lisp for Java
Programmers".

It was probably a combination of the broken English and java-to-lisp examples
he gave us that created a deep hatred within me.

It took me the better part of the semester to get my head around functional
programming. I had to learn to think differently and look at problems
differently. I'm now a happy Lisp hacker and I wouldn't trade it for anything
in the world.

